# resquille



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Mi autor*, un psicoanalista que está hablando de las distintas formas de pagar las sesiones, dice:

Les billets de banque posés sur le bureau, jetés, tendus avec déférence ou morgue, ont la même valeur, et, s'ils sont absents, la séance n'est pas payée sur le moment, pas de *resquille*, pas de passage à l'acte différé, ni d'institution financière qui intervient entre l'analysant et l'analyste.

Por muchas vueltas que le dé, y muchos diccionarios que consulte, no termino de entender ese uso sustantivado de resquiller. Que yo sepa, el verbo significa colarse en algún lugar sin que lo inviten o conseguir algo sin pagar, pero es evidente que algo se me escapa.

* Patrick Avrane, Petite psychanalyse de l'argent


----------



## Paquita

Una vez más tu pregunta se las trae...
A falta de poder contestar añado el enlace al texto por si alguien lo necesita:
Petite psychanalyse de l'argent


----------



## totor

Sí, es complicado, Paquita, porque no tengo la menor idea de lo que quiso decir con resquille.

En última instancia, le voy a escribir al autor para que me lo aclare.


----------



## chlapec

*Resquille *es el acto de *resquiller*, y está contemplado en el diccionario (por ejemplo CNRTL: *Resquille,* subst. fém.,fam. Action de resquiller; avantage obtenu en resquillant.). El problema, claro está, es como expresarlo en español. Como tiene un uso coloquial, estaría en la línea de "por la cara", y cerca de "gorroneo" (al menos en España). Por ejemplo: Nada de sesiones "por la cara", nada de gorronear sesiones, nada de sesiones de balde.
Seguro que no te resultan satisfactorias pero a lo mejor te dan ideas.


----------



## Nanon

Tu as raison de dire que ta question est tordue  .

@chlapec a raison quant au sens et au registre. Je sais ce qu'est la resquille en tant qu'usagère des transports en commun (je veux dire que je peux la voir, pas que je la commets ) mais je n'ai pas l'expérience de l'analysante. C'est peut-être un tort, diront certains...  Tant pis, j'essaie de dire quelque chose, pour ce que ça vaut.

Je ne sais pas quelle est la pertinence d'un point de vue juridique, mais peut-être que ça s'applique à l'analyse. Ou peut-être pas. Resquiller, c'est profiter d'un service sans payer ; et pour qu'il y ait resquille, il faut qu'il y ait intention de ne pas payer (par manque d'argent, par intention délibérée...). Parmi les synonymes de _resquille_, on trouve la _grivèlerie_ qui était le nom d'un délit mentionné dans le code pénal : se faire servir sans payer. Aujourd'hui, le code pénal parle de _filouterie_.



> Partir sans payer d'un restaurant, d'une station-service, d'un taxi ou d'un hôtel est un délit de filouterie. On parle aussi de _grivèlerie_ ou de _resquille_.
> [...]
> 
> Pour être condamné, l'auteur doit remplir toutes les conditions suivantes :
> 
> Avoir utilisé le service d'un professionnel (avoir dormi à l'hôtel, avoir bu un café, avoir pris un taxi...)
> Savoir qu'il est incapable de payer ou être délibérément décidé à ne pas payer ce service
> Être de mauvaise foi, c'est-à-dire n'avoir jamais eu l'intention de payer
> Que risque-t-on si on part sans payer d'un restaurant ou d'une station-service ? Source : service-public.fr


Est-ce que la _resquille _viserait les patients de mauvaise foi qui auraient l'intention de ne pas payer leurs séances, de faire leur analyse à l'œil ? Ou alors le sens de la phrase est-il que la resquille est une impasse parce que le patient se verra réclamer à la prochaine séance celle qu'il n'a pas encore payée (ou n'aura pas de prochaine séance) ?


----------



## chlapec

Je penche pour ta première interprétation, parce que la deuxième correspondrait plutôt au "passage à l'acte différé", mentionné juste après.
Quant à "partir sans payer", il y a en espagnol (au moins en Espagne), l'expression "hacer un simpa/sinpa", plutôt récente, mais de plus en plus utilisée. Mais je trouve celle-là un peu trop argotique pour le contexte présenté.


----------



## totor

chlapec said:


> *Resquille *es el acto de *resquiller*


¡Claro que sí, chlapec, y por supuesto que lo he visto en el CNRTL!

Es el tipo de explicación que no explica nada a las que nos tiene acostumbrados el DRAE, que para eso es mandado a hacer, y digo absolutamente lo mismo que Nanon:


Nanon said:


> @chlapec a raison quant au sens et au registre


Pero, hélas !


chlapec said:


> El problema, claro está, es como expresarlo en español


Sea como fuere, lo que sí puedo decirles, como analizado y analizante de buena parte de mi vida, es que evidentemente el autor habla de una situación que me atrevería a decir jamás vista en un análisis. Un cheque en bois, vaya y pase, olvidarse de contabilizar una sesión en el total cuando se paga a fin de mes, también, pero ¿colarse?, imposible.

Entonces, si no se trata de la acción y efecto de resquiller, o del


chlapec said:


> avantage obtenu en resquillant


lo único que queda es la metáfora. Y en ese sentido,


chlapec said:


> gorronear sesiones


tal vez sería una buena opción, que se podría aplicar en el caso del pago a fin de mes: de las 12 sesiones, por ejemplo, se gorronea alguna, y si el analista no se da cuenta, todo bien…

Lo que sí se puede hacer, en todo caso es


chlapec said:


> hacer un simpa/sinpa


Después de un mes de sesiones, uno se va y… si te he visto no me acuerdo.

En fin, que estoy poniendo lo que se me ocurre para tratar de encontrarle sentido, y tal vez digo tonterías…


----------



## totor

Agradezco a mi querida amiga Paquita, que en un MP me dio una excelente idea:


Paquita said:


> nada de engaño


De hecho, todo el problema en este hilo viene precisamente de la palabra utilizada: _resquille_, que, a mi juicio (y si el autor me perdona), nada tiene que ver con la situación transferencial de un paciente que se manifiesta en problemas a la hora de pagar, o, lo que es lo mismo en este caso, nada que ver con 


totor said:


> la acción y efecto de resquiller


----------



## mememob

Nanon said: Je ne sais pas quelle est la pertinence d'un point de vue juridique, mais peut-être que ça s'applique à l'analyse. Ou peut-être pas

Je ne crois pas que le terme de resquiller s'applique à l'analyste. Ce que je comprends quand je lis cette phrase c'est que le rapport à l'argent entre le patient et l'analyste est différent par rapport aux autres relations qui fonctionnent avec de l'argent.
Pas d'argent=la séance n'est pas payé tout simplement
Dans d'autres contextes: Pas d'argent= ça peut être une volonté de resquiller,  de différer son paiement, faire intervenir des tiers comme par exemple des institutions financières.


----------



## Garoubet

Nanon said:


> Resquiller, c'est profiter d'un service sans payer


_Pas de resquille_ veut dire qu'il n'est pas permis de ne pas payer, c'est comme dire: _pas de cadeau_.


----------



## Nanon

Oui, pas de cadeau, mais symboliquement, le cadeau (pour autant que cette pratique soit admissible, ce qui ne me semble pas être possible en psychanalyse !) n'a pas la même valeur que la resquille. Et on change de côté : ce serait l'analyste qui offrirait un cadeau au lieu que ce soit le patient qui ne paie pas ; autrement dit, ce serait l'analyste qui dérogerait à la règle (!).



mememob said:


> Je ne crois pas que le terme de resquiller s'applique à l'analyste.


Je n'ai pas pensé un seul instant que la resquille puisse s'appliquer à l'analyste. Pour qu'il y ait resquille, il faut qu'il y ait volonté de profiter d'un service sans payer, que ce soit par manque réel de moyens ou par intention de garder son argent pour soi : quand quelqu'un prend le métro sans payer ou sans valider son titre de transport, il resquille. Or le psychanalyste n'accède pas à un service (payant, de surcroît) de la part de son patient. Ici, on pourrait digresser longuement sur l'expérience que l'analyste acquiert et accumule au cours de chaque analyse, mais on s'égarerait, car au départ, c'est quand même le patient qui demande de l'aide au psychanalyste...


----------



## totor

Garoubet said:


> _Pas de resquille_ veut dire qu'il n'est pas permis de ne pas payer, c'est comme dire: _pas de cadeau_.


Tiens ! Je n'y avais pas pensé.


Nanon said:


> ce serait l'analyste qui dérogerait à la règle


Pas du tout, chère Nanon, puisqu'il dit : pas de resquille !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola, tocayo:

¿Qué tal *fullería*?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Lo que yo entiendo:

Que me perdone tu autor pero la redacción de parte de la frase me resulta confusa, más concretamente "_... , et, s'ils sont absents, la séance n'est pas payée sur le moment, ..." _inciso colocado en mitad de la frase y que no ayuda. 

Me parece que este "_pas de resquille_" remite simplemente a lo que escribe un poco antes refiriéndose al pago por cheque o tarjeta de crédito que puede resultar  una "_tromperie_" (cheque sin fondos, tarjeta rechazada).

No sé si *artimaña* puede valer.


----------



## totor

Hola, queridos.


Víctor Pérez said:


> ¿Qué tal *fullería*?


Mmm, no es una palabra muy usada por el barrio, mientras que


Athos de Tracia said:


> artimaña


sí.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Athos de Tracia said:


> *artimaña*


Sería una buena elección, *totor*.

De repente, se me ocurre *trapicheo*, que creo que tampoco estaría mal.


----------



## totor

Otra palabra que difícilmente usaría un compatriota, Víctor.

Yo me esfuerzo por utilizar un lenguaje "neutro", y entrecomillo la palabra porque me temo que nada es neutro, pero lo seguro es que hay algunas que llevan impresa la marca en el orillo, como decía una publicidad en mi prehistoria.


----------



## totor

Teniendo en cuenta lo visto hasta ahora, queridos amigos, esta es la versión, que no me atrevería a llamar final pero, si no lo es, le pega en el poste:

Los billetes de banco puestos en el escritorio, arrojados, extendidos con deferencia o desdén, tienen el mismo valor, y, si están ausentes, o la sesión no es pagada en el momento, no hay artimañas, no hay pasaje al acto diferido ni institución financiera que intervenga entre el analizante y el analista.

Y un agregado, que está casi al inicio del libro (el de la _resquille_ está casi al final):

Que son analysant soit au cœur d'une dynamique anale où l'argent est si sale qu'il n'ose le toucher et le glisse dans une enveloppe tendue du bout des doigts, ou bien que, dans une frénésie phallique, le billet soit ostensiblement sorti d'une liasse conséquente et déposé de telle manière qu'il n'entame en rien la puissance de son propriétaire, le psychanalyste n'oublie pas que cet objet reste de la monnaie, qu'il supporte cette incertitude : le symbolique d'une valeur fondée sur la confiance dans le maître.

("Le maître" es Freud).


----------



## swift

¿Qué tal _impago_?


----------



## totor

No veo cómo entraría en esa frase, José.

Me parece que cierra más tal como está:


totor said:


> no hay artimañas, no hay pasaje al acto diferido ni institución financiera que intervenga entre el analizante y el analista


----------



## swift

Otra idea en la que había pensado es _elusión_.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> elusión


Sí, suena más posible, en todo caso.


----------

